# LYFT New Driver Bonus Payout



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

I was expecting to unlock my bonus funds as soon as a hit my numbers, but the new driver bonus box just disappeared after completing the trips by the required date. Did anybody else have to wait?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ARNK said:


> I was expecting to unlock my bonus funds as soon as a hit my numbers, but the new driver bonus box just disappeared after completing the trips by the required date. Did anybody else have to wait?


Are you talking about the power driver bonus or a new signup bonus?


----------



## Ride Deals (Apr 6, 2017)

For the new signup bonus it was credited to my account within 2 - 3 days


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

Is it possible that some people getting their bonuses and some do not, depending WHO is the support authority in the area? If so we have a legal case!!!!!!!


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

I took screen shots just before I hit my ride number. The bonus counter did disappear from the home screen, but then within a few hrs my current earnings total increased by the bonus amount. Once the weekly period closed out on the following Tuesday the sign on bonus was subtotaled under “Bonus” for the weekly earnings statement (or at least I’m presuming it was based on the value - there isn’t a way to get a detail report).

Transparency is not one of Lyft’s operational virtues. You either trust them to “not be evil” or you don’t.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Often a new driver bonus is based upon rides given. In my market, for instance, it is currently $1.75 per ride. So if your pay has an unexpected Bonus of $64.75 for the week and you don't know where it came from....


----------

